# new mud boat



## rock_solid (Mar 11, 2010)

Thought i'd show yall what a real mud boat looks like   I recently inherited my grandpas  kirk matherne louisiana mud boat.This one is powered by a 25hp subaru robin. Its all welded aluminum and stainless.  Runs about 23-25mph. All stainless running gear as well as a Hurth tranny with neutral and reverse. Going to put a new trolling motor and pop up blind on it this summer as well as a winch to cross dikes 

Let me know whatcha think..

 I have a second one that i am about finished building as well if anyone is interested in it.  Dont need 2


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice!

How shallow will it run?


----------



## rock_solid (Mar 12, 2010)

couple inches as long as the bottom isnt too hard


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 12, 2010)

That will turn some heads.


----------



## wingding (Mar 12, 2010)

Never seen one like that...


----------



## Gofish206 (Mar 12, 2010)

It looks like it will turn real well in a couple inches of water, even with a soft bottom.


----------



## rock_solid (Mar 12, 2010)

Gofish206 said:


> It looks like it will turn real well in a couple inches of water, even with a soft bottom.



The softer the better, it runs faster in mud than deep water. turns amazing compared to a surface drive.


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 12, 2010)

i want to do something like that except lose the prop and put a jet pump in the hull.


----------



## rock_solid (Mar 13, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> i want to do something like that except lose the prop and put a jet pump in the hull.



The only problem i can see with that is grass getting stuck in the pump.  

This boat is also air cooled btw


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope its got a seat belt for when it high centers on that skeg stickin out from under there.  I just cant see that keepin up with a SD mudmotor.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 15, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> i want to do something like that except lose the prop and put a jet pump in the hull.



I built one out of a 1200 yamaha jetski motor and pump around 92 or 93 and it worked good under power in shoals but I could not stand coming back through them,  you cant steer them unless you are reving on it.


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 15, 2010)

you use your short tail in shallow rivers with gravel bottom and big rocks scattered about?  Couple of rivers I navigate have rocks just under the surface in 4-8 ft of water sometimes.  Prop killer.  I have been fortunate enough to not completely kill one yet but I am pretty cautious in these areas and take my time.  Be nice to have a rig that I could just hammer on it and go through.


----------



## JDAWG (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice and original rig!!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 17, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> you use your short tail in shallow rivers with gravel bottom and big rocks scattered about?  Couple of rivers I navigate have rocks just under the surface in 4-8 ft of water sometimes.  Prop killer.  I have been fortunate enough to not completely kill one yet but I am pretty cautious in these areas and take my time.  Be nice to have a rig that I could just hammer on it and go through.



I guess you mean 4 to 8 inches of water?  I will run it till it gets hung up then get out and unhang it and keep goin. Only once have I been stopped dead in my tracks and I ended up in the floor on top of deeks and broken gun cases.


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 18, 2010)

nope, feet, these are big rock shelves under the water


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 18, 2010)

If they are big and flat your motor should just slide right over em.


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 18, 2010)

well they run kinda vertical and are rough on top, besides that, the tilt/trim on my 75 hp don't give as easy as a unlocked 15 horse tiller.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 19, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> well they run kinda vertical and are rough on top, besides that, the tilt/trim on my 75 hp don't give as easy as a unlocked 15 horse tiller.




Oh, I thought you had a mud motor and was asking how tough I was on the motor in rocks, When I hod an out board I would not try and go through any rocks or shoals if I could help it.


----------

